# Gentleman's Motorhome Accesories



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have the pleasure of announcing the latest range of motorhoming products for the Motorhoming Man of the World!

Thanks to a fantastic new partnership with Fruitcakes and our mysterious new member who is only known as "Keith" we are proud to present you with a fantastic new product and service! 

Gentlemans Motorhome Accesories

Order now for the new summer season before we sell out!

NEWSFLASH! This product will be on display at our up and coming Fruitcakes Rally 2-5 May at Croft where Aldra and Suedew will be putting it through its paces (At the same time!!!! ). Bet that rally fills up now eh? 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-167113.html


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well Barry you have surpassed yourself with this offer. I just cannot believe this, you posted 5 minutes ago and no one has ordered one. Put me down please, and rush me one straight away.

Frank


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I trust it's a brown plain wrapper Barry?

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Glandwr wrote: *I trust it's a brown plain wrapper Barry?
> 
> Dick


Well if you have it delivered for a self install it will be labled and packaged as MHF Easy Lifter Sog Aframe system (Copywrite Thetford Toilet Solutions in association with Armatige Shanks). That should confuse most other halves who might accept delivery.

You can get away with your session with "Candy" by telling the other half there is a problem with this new complex device and you need to drive the motorhome back the dealer for a refit which might take a few days! 

See. I think of everything! :twisted:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Either Candy has a bad rash on her arm or it's a tattoo (I hate tattoos) -
Any chance of removing her & putting a plate of cheese sandwiches on the stand.

( :? . . What's the prob ? I love cheese


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sadly it's about 40 yrs to late for me to put it through it's paces

I had my moments :lol: :lol: 

Vic, what do you mean you like cheese?

Now I'm really worried about you :lol: 8O 

Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

aldra said:


> Sadly it's about 40 yrs to late for me to put it through it's paces
> I had my moments :lol: :lol:
> Vic, what do you mean you like cheese?
> 
> ...


Aldra . . . I know what to do when it comes to a cheese sandwich
- at my age I'm not quite sure about Candy :silly:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I believed that Vic,

I'd believe anything :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There are saner people in Broadmoor I'm sure :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

most likely, but there are plenty more who should be in there.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmmmm! Strange seeing as our first order came from a Mr A Ploddy? With a private (not so private now) request for Candy to install it dressed as either a WPC or that "good looking one out of Prisoner Cell Block H!

Do not worry buyers, Mums the word!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn it! I've sold the motorhome - will it fit on a car?

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *camallison wrote: *Damn it! I've sold the motorhome - will it fit on a car?
> 
> Colin


Yes of course! See the photos. Its on a pick up in the example. It will even fit on a Smart Car but of course you need to be wary of weight distribution if your going to let a couple of "Chunkier" dancers on at the same time.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

OK - chunky is out, but nice and perfectly formed - I could accept that. Now, where do I send my 150,000 Green Shield stamps to get one?

Colin


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Sir, I write to express my disappointment and disgust at what I found on your website. I went to motorhomefruitcakes in the hope of learning some cake baking tips for use on our travelling evangelist tour which will be visiting various UK campsites and preaching the WORD OF THE LORD to campers this summer. 

I do not wish to appear racist but I object to the prominence you have given to a Pole. They come over here stealing the naked dance routines that our own dear ladies should be doing. 

I am sending you some tracts which will explain the error of your ways.

Yours

Ebenezer Sourgrimm.

Punishing SINNERS and FORNICATORS so you don't have to.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Bog off, Remus, we like sinning and stuff. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just ordered 2.  

I figured we could hang washing out between the two while watching the show.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I first saw the advertised item I thought it was a long range WiFi aerial. Just shows how age and MHF brainwashing affects me.
So, methinks, I'll go on eBay, see if I can get a Chinese cheapie.
So when he(!) arrived and proceeded to sqat on his haunches and kick alternate legs in the air I knew summat was fishy. Then as an encore he drunk all me vodka and smashed the glass in the Rayburn.
I knew eBay had made a cock-up......they'd sent me a Cossack dancer and not the Pole dancer I'd ordered :x .
So I sent it back for a full refund less p&p.
The missus is devastated and not speaking now.


----------

